# Saulot's Night Gobbos



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hello Heretics!! :biggrin:

I recently joined the site and I'm loving everything here! The people seem very cool, lots of very helpful articles, and great armies all around! I'm putting up my own project log to motivate me in finally finishing these little bare plastic and metal thingies into a proper painted fighting force! 

As the thread title suggests, I'll be working towards a small Night Goblin army first. Half of the BFSP boxed set which I started a few years ago but never quite made it to the finish line. (I've posted these in _some other _ forum before, so a few of you might have seen this already.)



*Waaagh Gualibee!*
_1,000pts. of spiteful Night Goblins, plus a few "friends" they convinced to join them._ 

I'm going for a natural look with this army. Painted their skin in a pale green / almost yellow colour to mimic grass left in the shade for a long time. Gave them brown cloaks instead of black because I figured brown was more common, and you'd need to dye the cloth to get black. Command and heroes have some green in their cloaks, maybe from looted Dwarven or Bretonnian banners. Heroes also have red in them just to pick them out from the rest of the army at a distance. 

Here are a few finished minis: 









_Gualibee the Short, Night Gobbo Warboss_









_Night Gobbo Shaman_









_Spear Gobbos (Front)_









_Spear Gobbos (Back)_









_Night Gobbows_



That's it for now. I still don't have my 8th edition army book with me, so until then no army list yet.

Thank you so much for viewing! Comments would be most welcomed! 

Stay tuned for more!

:grin:


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I like these guys -- simple and effective paint job. The rust especially stands out. Also, the basing looks nice. Good work!

EDIT: I just noticed the checks on the warboss -- very cool!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks man! A simple scheme is always a good thing with horde armies like these gobbos! Glad you liked it. 

More pics in a bit!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking unit. Very effective colour scheme.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys! 

Update time for this army! These are still old photos, I'll try to take new ones and show my WIPs and desk area (hopefully) by tomorrow. Also, I got the 8th Edition Army Book earlier, I'll post my updated 1,000pts. list next time as well. Anyway, enough words. Pics!









_Night Gobbo Big Boss Battle Standard Bearer (Front)_ 









_Night Gobbo Big Boss Battle Standard Bearer (Back)_ 









_Troll_









_Waagh! Gualibee Army Shot_


That's it for now. Thanks for viewing! C&C welcome!

:biggrin:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work. The banner looks very good.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Nicely done, loving the rust effects. Looks as nice together as it does individually.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys! 

I appreciate all the comments! Thank you! 

Wasn't able to take pics of my work area and latest WIPs.. Had too much fun reading the new Army Book and trolling the web for cool Mangler Squig conversion ideas. 

I'm going to upload the last of my old pics instead. Hope you like 'em. 










_Night Gobbo Squig Herd_









_Night Gobbo Fanatics_


That's it for now. Thanks for viewing! C&C welcome!

:biggrin:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work. Always like seeing well painted goblins.
The squigg unit looks really good.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys!

Wanted to put up WIP pics of my Spider Riders. Sorry for the horrible pic quality, though. I'll try to re-shoot them when I get the chance.









_Gualibee's Spider Riders. 
Rightmost guy is my finished test model. The Forest Gobbo's not yet glued to the Spider that's why he looks funny. hehe_









_Spiders! 
Again, rightmost is my test model, I'll follow its colour scheme for the rest of the unit._

These guys plus an extra 3 Squigs and 2 Night Gobbos for the Squig Herd should complete my 1,000-pt. army. 

That's it for now. Thanks for viewing! C&C welcome!

:biggrin:


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

They pics are good enough to send a chill up my spine so good work.  erg, hate spiders *shivers*

Love the squigs as well, I'd never seen them before. Excellent all around


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

hahaha.. Thanks Lucio! I also have the same reaction to real spiders. *shivers* :laugh:

I love these squig models! Gonna go all out with them when I expand this to a proper 2,000 pt. army. :wink:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Spider rider test model looks superb. Look forward to seeing the unit finished.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Hammer! Still not done with the Spider Rider unit, sadly.. 

Here's another WIP pics of the spiders themselves. Horrible pictures again, sorry! Just took a quick shot before retiring for the night.

I like how the eyes came out.. Lemme know what you guys think! Thanks!









_Spiders almost ready to take on their riders. _

I'll take proper pics once these guys are finished.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

neat painting dude!

but I like forest goblins to be a little brighter...


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey thanks for the +rep guys! :victory:

Greenee: thanks man! I'm doing my forest gobbos much like I did my night gobbos.. Gonna use yellow for their feather details, to make them pop a bit.. 









_Wot ya lookin' at, humie?_

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, this is a really good plog so far looking forward to seeing how it grows i love the idea of a full gobbo army. I have just been toying with the idea of starting one and this is making me want to do it even more 

+rep 

Dan


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

nice work. You deserve some +rep just for posting a Fantasy PLOG. Your Gobbos are making me want to get my Boyz out again. I'm loving your spider riders.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! Glad you liked these Gobbos!

smidge: I say go for it! Though my army doesn't really show it, but Gobbos have some very amusing minis and are always fun and full of character! Gotta love those little sneaks! 

farseer: haha! Thanks for that! Looking forward to your O&G Army Showcase and PLOG! (I really like your Eldar's colour scheme!!)

I'm going to work on these Spiders over the weekend and hopefully finish the first five troops. Pictures and updates by next week!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Really crisp work... + rep for the gobbos...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking good Saulot, your tempting me to want to start working on my Orcs and Gobos again...mmmm, muust....staaaaaaaay..on one........project!

Enjoy some +Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks CLT40k and DoE for the +rep. 

Still slogging through with the Spider Riders.. Finished the bases tonight.. Only the Forest Goblin Riders remain.










Finished pics soon!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Looking good there!

Have you magnetized the spiders and bases? If nor what are the little "stumps" in the middle of the bases


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks mate! Those stumps came with the mini.  I don't really plan on magnetizing anything here. hehehe 

BfSP Night Goblins are quite good.. lots of molded detail and you can snap them on together.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys!

I finished the first Spider Rider unit a few days ago, but only had the chance to photograph them today. 

This is my first painted unit in 3 years! I'm pretty happy I was able to finish this and hopefully this will just push me even more to paint all I have left to paint. I'm also glad that I was able to match the first rider that I did a few years ago to its newer unit-mates. 

Anyway, here they are:

















_Kevin_

















_Howie_

















_Nick_

















_AJ_

















_Brian_









_Night Gobbo Spider Riders_

Thanks for viewing! Comments welcome!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Nice work. I like the detail work on the bases. How did you do the spider web?


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks mate! But, I can't take credit for that.. Bases come pre-molded with details.. There are two versions.. the one with a skull surrounded by baby spiders, and another with a tree stump with spiderwebs.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

They are looking really nice I'm liking the actual night gobbo on a spider. So what's the next unit planned to be? 

And I'm happy to tell you I have indeed started a night gobbo army I all ready have 20 painted and a big boss  

Cheers dan


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Dan! I have another 5-gobbo Spider Rider unit in the works. Hopefully it doesn't take me 3 years to complete. 

And I'm stoked you're starting a Night Gobbo army yourself! The Waaagh! is growing!! :biggrin:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

Just a quick update. With my finished Spider Riders, this is where I currently am:










Around 900pts. of weedy Night Gobbos ready to sneak around and seal your stuffsz. 

I'm starting to see the finish line with this project! I just hope I don't trip as I cross it. hehehe

Feel free to comment or criticize. I'd love to hear it.

Thanks!


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

consider adding skarsnik and his super-mushroom to your force; he is absolutely overpowered:so_happy:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

greenee22 said:


> consider adding skarsnik and his super-mushroom to your force; he is absolutely overpowered:so_happy:


Yeah, definitely, man! I really want to keep this a Night Goblin Army (with a little help from Forest Goblins), so Skarsnik is someone I want to put in my next 1000pts. k:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

WOOT!!!

I had my FIRST 8th Ed. game yesterday!!

Played a friendly 850pts. match with a veteran High Elf player just to get myself familiar with the new rules. 

1 NG Warboss, GW, LA, Charmed S. - 69
1 NG Shaman, Lvl2 - 85
1 NG Big Boss, BSB, Bad Moon B. - 105
25 NG Spears, FC, Nets, 1 Fanatic - 175
25 NG Spears, FC, Nets, 1 Fanatic - 175
20 NG Bows - 60
5 Spider Riders, Musician - 75
10 Squig Herd - 60
1 Stone Troll - 45
TOTAL - 849 

He had a big block of Lothern Sea Guard, a Lion Chariot, a Mage, and his Hero. He wiped out a unit of my NG Spears in his first turn with magic, and then my Squig Herd and Spider Riders in subsequent turns. 

My Fanatic destroyed a weakened Chariot and my Stone Troll eventually killed his Mage. 

We ended up getting a *DRAW* for this game!! :grin::laugh::grin:

hahaha I'm so stoked!!


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

just one thing: stone trolls must be in a 3+ unit.......

but your opponent didn't know that

good luck winning your next battle!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

greenee22 said:


> just one thing: stone trolls must be in a 3+ unit.......
> ...
> good luck winning your next battle!


Checked my Army Book and it says 1+ per unit.. k:

Thanks for the motivation, man!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Well done on the draw. Looks like you were struggling early. 

I'm really liking your NG paint scheme. The small group of people I play with are all going to be switching from 40k to fantasy for a while. So I'm looking forward to playing with my Orcs and Goblins. :biggrin:

None of us have played 8th ed WHFB so sould be interesting. :shok:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys! 

So I found myself joining a local gaming group who meets every Monday very near my place. Score. k:

I'm still painting the second unit of Spider Rideers and will hopefully finish them this weekend. I also got another blister of Squig Herd and that rounds up my 1,000pt. army! I hope to clean it up and base it (and maybe basecoat even?) by Monday, in time for some friendly matches. I hope to inspire a new player who is also starting an all-Goblin horde similar to this one. 

I also have some pics of my display cabinet as well as army shots of my current armies. Lemme know what you think!









_*The Glass Cabinet *(top to bottom: basecoated Dwarfs, Waaagh! Gualibee, 5th ed. Bretonnia, small Druchii warband, rather forgotten Lizardmen, boxes and bits and WIPs)_









_I made movement trays for the Gobbos!_









_I dunno what to do with these guys.._









_Second-Hand Dwarfs_









_Dwarf Longbeard Test Mini_ 

Cheers, everyone!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking good! Grats on the "Draw" HE's can be a pain in the ass to play against.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks D_o_E. 

The elves were scary! Good thing the player was very patient and such a cool guy.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Grats on the draw!

That horde is looking pretty sweet all ranked up in the movement trays.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks farseer! 

That game looked pretty dim right from the get go (one unit of spearmen got hit with a HE spell which killed a ton of them. They panicked and ran off the board by the end of my first turn). I just got pretty lucky with my Troll who charged his mage on my last turn and killing it.

I'll play a small game this Monday with a fellow Gobbo player. I'm still debating whether to try my hand at documenting it. It will no doubt contain a lot of errors since it will be his first 8th ed game and only my second.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

It's been a while since I last updated this plog. Good news is, the reason for that is because I've been busy playing my army the past three weeks! :biggrin: Our neighborhood gaming group has really taken off and became a regular thing! Yay!









_Gaming-- a pretty good excuse to neglect your plog. _ 

So far, I've been busy playing against another all-Gobbo player and learning (dare I say mastering?? lol) 8th ed. 

I have only 5 squigs to go for my first 1,000pts. and I hope to start priming them when the rains stop. I'll post a pic (along with the finished second unit of Spider Riders) in a few days. 

Thanks for reading everyone! 

Cheers!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like an awesome regiment man. Looks very menacing without the (overly) bright yellows you usually see on night gobbo regiments. 

What material are you making the movement trays out of?


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks elmir! I like toning down my paint scheme and aim for a realistic look to my armies. Glad you like 'em.

I'm using illustration boards for my movement trays. It works fine now, but I haven't flocked / painted it yet. Even the 10-wide board stayed pretty flat after gluing the lip around it. I got the thickest variety that I can find to prevent as much warping as possible. I think these are .085-.095 (not too sure tough).


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Saulot said:


> _I dunno what to do with these guys.._


Uhm would you be interested in selling/trading them? I have about 500 Night Goblins I could part with for some good ol' Brettonians if your at all interested. Awesome army by the way +rep.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Mr.Malevolent said:


> Uhm would you be interested in selling/trading them? I have about 500 Night Goblins I could part with for some good ol' Brettonians if your at all interested. Awesome army by the way +rep.


I don't really plan on selling these guys (first army and mushy nostalgic reasons ), but thanks for the offer. I actually was just wondering out loud how to make a good Bretonnian army for 8th ed.. hehehe


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

That's cool. I had to ask, I absolutely love the older Brettonians. Good luck, I haven't gotten my hands on the new rulebook yet but it seems good.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Your Night Gobbo Waagh! makes me doubt I've been wrong starting a Space Ork Waagh! Maybe I should have started a Orc&Gobbo Waaagh! hmmm... well, you never know about the future  Have some rep to have you going on your second K. 

PS: I love your Bretonian "swedish" colourscheme k:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

hahah thanks Moriouce! I had someone else say the same thing about my Brets before! I just picked a nice color combination, really.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Very smooth paint scheme. Your color choice is also excellent. Simple yet, awesome at the same time.great work. Can't wait to see more updates to your progress.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys! A quick update..

I finished the second 5-man Spider Rider unit with musician. Yay! 









_And it took me less than a year this time! Huzzah!_

With these guys done, I can run my Spider Riders as two units like this:










Or as one 10-man unit with full command. The first unit's night gobbo musician can count as the unit's standard bearer since he's fancy enough. 










Next up.. SQUIGS!! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Spider riders are looking very good!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking good man!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm so glad to have started this plog! Tons of motivation to paint and finish my army! 

Checked up on my existing Squig Herd last night and I accidentally dropped some of the little buggers!  It sucks that metal models chip so easily. Going to touch them up a bit along with the five I'm doing. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Just went through your whole Plog man, very nice work espically on the spiders and their riders. + Rep keep the good stuff coming!!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thank you so much troybuckle! Comments like yours keep me motivated in finishing this army!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys! Just a super quick update this time..

I've cleaned and based my Squids and their herders. I'm going to undercoat them and start work on these guys in a bit!










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

I finished painting the 3 remaining Squigs and their 2 herders.










_The middle guy's my favourite._

I just love these sculpts and they were a joy to paint. Still went with a deep red color for my Squigs, to match the guys I painted before. Here they are all ranked up (15 strong).









_Ranking them up was so easy! It just took a lot of cursing and a few cuts on my fingers! _

I'll get more of these guys when I expand his army.. Maybe two herds of 30 or 40.. Really hope plastic kits will be out by then because these guys are priiiiicey..

Anyway.. hope you like them! 

Cheers!









_Like us or we will eat joo!_


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

*1000pts. Woot!!*

*Q-q-q-q-q-q-adruple post!*

Hey guys!

It's been a while since I last updated this plog, just a little busy with work and family stuff.

Anyway, I thought I'd share an army shot of my Night Gobbos so far. With the last 5 minis that I painted (and posted above) I actually reached my initial target of 1,000pts.!

*Waaah! Gualibee*








NG Big Boss
NG Boss (BSB)
NG Shaman (Lvl 2)
25 NG Spearmen, FC, Netters, 1 Fanatic
25 NG Spearmen, FC, Netters, 1 Fanatic
20 NG Short Bowmen
15 Squig Herd
5 Spider Riders, Musician
5 Spider Riders, Musician
1 Stone Troll


I've been playing 8th ed quite regularly for the past two months and I was able to see how this list worked. I also saw what didn't work, and I decided to tweak it based on my tabletop experience. This is how it looks like now:

*Waaah! Gualibee v.2*








NG Big Boss
NG Boss (BSB)
NG Shaman (Lvl 2)
50 NG Spearmen, FC, Netters, 2 Fanatics
21 NG Short Bowmen, Musician
15 Squig Herd
5 Spider Riders, Musician
5 Spider Riders, Musician
3 Stone Trolls

Basically, I combined the two big Spearmen blocks and saved 75pts. from dropping one FC upgrade and Netter option. Played around with the magic items as well and I was able to squeeze in one extra NG Short Bowman plus a musician, and TWO more Stone Trolls. 

I've ordered them already, and I should get it in a week or two. Until then, I'm painting my Bretonnians so the Gobbos can have someone to fight!

Thanks for reading guys!

I'll be back (with more updates) in a week or two! 

Till then,

Cheers!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

This is great Saulot! Your gobo's are coming along nicely and thats a nice army shot.

Have you had a chance to use the squigs and herders in a battle yet? If so, how did they play. Im interested because I have some sitting around and wondered how they would play.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks D_o_E! The Squigs hit pretty hard, but die fairly easily.. Just be careful with them and remember that they do D6 S5 hits to all units within 2D6" when they flee or run out of handlers! I try to keep them on one flank by themselves and just rush to my opponents line.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG I love Night Goblins!!!! This army is Looking fantastic. I don't play Fantasy but I do love the little hooded green fellows!

Chaosftw


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

This army really is starting to come together wonderfully! Ace work


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks *Chaosftw* and *elmir*! Glad you like my Night Gobbos! I'll most probably expand them to 2000pts in a few months. Currently, I'm working on my Bretonnians while waiting for the last 2 Stone Trolls to arrive (they must have rolled 1s on their Stupidity check hehehe). I might also start a new plog to keep track of that new army, who I fear do not want to sully their breeches by sharing a plog with the Gobbos. 

I'll keep on updating this plog though for any and all news concerning Waaah! Gualibee and the Night Gobbos of the Silfer Moonz!! 

Please keep the comments and criticisms coming!

Cheers everyone! :so_happy:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

Wow, I've been away for a while!

So, a few updates from me.

First, my Stone Trolls FINALLY arrived! It took the lumbering buggers 3 1/2 months to get here! 










I'll start work on them now and I just hope I can match the original paintjob of my first Stone Troll. 










Second, though I've been quiet on this log for a while, I've been busy collecting and working on my Bretonnians! Ive finished a few minis for that army, and I'm considering starting a new thread here on Heresy just for them. Here's an army shot of what I have completed so far (not much for 3 months, I know.. *sigh*)










Lastly, I'd just like to wish everybody a great 2012!! Here's to more painting and gaming!!!

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely as always...


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi man, I got to say that I love your Plog as well as the two armies you collect (I am a Bret and NG player myself) I really like how you have positioned your Bretonnian Archers makes two very dynamic units.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Elo Humies!

Da Silfer Moonz Tribe found some reinforcements!










I couldn't resist picking this up from my local WFB forum marketplace. 

$89 got me: 

120 NG Spearmen
39 NG with Short Bows
13 Fanatics
BfSP NG Warboss
BfSP NG Shaman
2 metal NG Shamen
Rock Lobber
and a GIANT!!



Painting update will follow shortly*.

Cheers!!



*In Geologic time scale


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

Sooooooooooooo... after more than a year later, I FINALLY painted up the blundering Stone Trolls. 

I tried hard to match my original paint job from a few years back, and I think I ended up with something that's passable... I'm just happy these guys are done!


Larry and Moe:









Their respective money-makers:









Larry, Curly, and Moe:









These trolls round up my initial 1,000pt list for the Night Gobbos. I still have a ton of minis to paint for the next point level, but this project's mostly still in the back-burner after my Bretonnians.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Those three trolls are some of my favourite miniatures, and youve done a great job on them. Might even adopt your colour scheme if i ever get round to doing a throgg army!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Good looking trolls Saulot. They look a good match to Troll #1. The huge variety of minis in the O&G army keeps me looking at them for a possible next army if I ever finish the four that I have going right now....

Nice haul on the cheap, too!! What a find. :victory:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

Took a photo of my Night Goblin army for posterity's sake. My first completed 1,000pts. army!

Waaagh! Gualibee and the Night Gobbos of Da Silfer Moonz



Detailed shot of Gualibee da Runt with Sunggee da Stinker:


Da Faithful Night Gobbos of Da Silfer Moonz:


Surprise!


Morkee da Blabberin Stoopid Gobbo and his Arrer Gobs:


Da Teef Bombz:


Da Back Stabba Boyz:


Stoopid Trollz:


Hope you enjoyed them!

Cheers!


----------

